# Goliath Grouper Questions



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

1. Has anyone on here ever caught a Goliath in Texas waters? 2. Anyone caught one recently? 3. According to what I have been reading Goliath's are making a tremenous come back in Florida. Why not here? 4. Why doesn't TP&W try restocking these fish in our waters? They seem to do well with restrictions on harvest ( the main reason we don't have any now ). Just wondering if anyone has thoughts on this subject. Thanks, Tony


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

We don't have many juveniles on this side of the gulf, probably because I don't think they spawn around here (most likely spawn over in Florida Bay), but there are some MONSTER goliaths on the shallow wrecks, rigs, and jetties up and down the coast. The vancouver out of Freeport has at least 5 big ones in residence up to 500 lbs. I'm sure some divers can chime in about seeing the bigguns off texas.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I used to catch them off the end of the jetties using a handline. Occasionally, we would hook one up around the gas wells in the bay, but never had anything stout enough to turn them. I haven't heard of any one fishing for them since they are off limits, but I have heard from friends that dive around the jetties that they see them from time to time.

Since the fish is protected and there is no open fishery for them, I'd not expect the TPWD to begin a stocking program any time soon.


----------



## Manning (Sep 18, 2007)

i dive the rigs quite a bit and have personally seen 3 i have heard several more but never saw them. They are said to like the shallow waters and there is rarly good visibility shallow


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I hung one 2 years ago at the GAlveston Jetties on the channel side near the end while shark fishing, It was all I could do to turn that beast with a 9/0 Got to see the tail before it broke my line. Thought at first it was a huge stingaree!


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

just saw one 2 weeks ago on a rig out of port a about 80 lbs
when i was in school we used to see them all the time on the jetties--biggest i have seen was around 600 lbs on a rig--we used to spear fish them; biggest i have speared was about 125 lbs.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Is this the same thing as a Jew Fish...? Sorry if I am politicaly incorrect...did they change the name and when?


----------



## Manning (Sep 18, 2007)

it is the same thing they changed the name several years back to be more politically corect


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We should call it the PC Grouper...nahhhh, it'll always be Jewfish to me.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

My cousin and I caught one on a handline off a nearshore wreck several years back.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've seen some huge ones 300lbs+ diving out of sabine pass in what I consider shallow water 50-55 feet but never did see any small ones.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Politically correct*

Gasp! We also need to change the names of the Black Grouper, Black Jack, Japanese Koi, Spanish Hogfish (both Hispanics and hogs could be offended), Piggy Perch (it seems like we really target bigs), Sow Snapper (now we are picking on the big female pigs), French Grunts, Spanish Grunts, and white bass.



warlock said:


> Is this the same thing as a Jew Fish...? Sorry if I am politicaly incorrect...did they change the name and when?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

mredman said:


> Gasp! We also need to change the names of the Black Grouper, Black Jack, Japanese Koi, Spanish Hogfish (both Hispanics and hogs could be offended), Piggy Perch (it seems like we really target bigs), Sow Snapper (now we are picking on the big female pigs), French Grunts, Spanish Grunts, and white bass.


Sweet! I like that!

I am pretty sure I hooked Jewfish at the first rigs south of Sargent two years ago. It bit like a average size fish, but when I set the hook it was solid like I had the rig. So I started pulling on it to break the 65lb Power Pro, when it started swimming off. We got on top of it and followed it over to the other rig. I knew if I didn't stop it would cut me off in the other rig so I locked down on it and broke the line. I never really gained any line on it, but all I was using was a Jigmaster that had been Accruaized with a new frame and side plates.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> We should call it the PC Grouper...nahhhh, it'll always be Jewfish to me.


They at least had a sense of humor if you look biblically into the two names.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

A while back my uncle's dove a close rig outta Sargent and petted a 600 pounder!!


Captn C said:


> Sweet! I like that!
> 
> I am pretty sure I hooked Jewfish at the first rigs south of Sargent two years ago. It bit like a average size fish, but when I set the hook it was solid like I had the rig. So I started pulling on it to break the 65lb Power Pro, when it started swimming off. We got on top of it and followed it over to the other rig. I knew if I didn't stop it would cut me off in the other rig so I locked down on it and broke the line. I never really gained any line on it, but all I was using was a Jigmaster that had been Accruaized with a new frame and side plates.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

O.K. After reading your comments it is clear there are some large ones around. This has me asking, Where are the little ones? I have fished offshore for years and jetty fished since I was a little kid (long ago in a galaxy far, far away). Never seen or heard of anyone catching a little one anywhere. I know they area long lived fish that takes many years to mature but surely they spawn here. I can't imagine they swim all the way to Florida to spawn. I realize no one actual leaves the dock and says," I think I'll catch a few Goliaths today." but consider how many folks throw bait and plastic near the rocks of all our jetty systems, rigs, and other structure. Why don't we catch juveniles as "incidental" to reds, trout, snapper, ect.? Maybe I'm over thinking this (it's raining and I have nothing to do) but it just seems strange we never see or hear of little ones being caught. Aslo if anyone has pictures of a Goliath caught recently in Texas post it up.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Since the fish is protected and there is no open fishery for them, I'd not expect the TPWD to begin a stocking program any time soon.[/QUOTE] 
I understand you can't keep them but that doesn'tmean they could not be a viable addition to our fishery. Pick-up any saltwater fishing magazine featuring an article on Florida fishing and Goliath fishing comes up. Guides all over the state are targeting them for catch and release fishing and clients are paying for the priviledge of catching them. Just makes scense to me to try and improve our fishery any way we can.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

tokavi said:


> Since the fish is protected and there is no open fishery for them, I'd not expect the TPWD to begin a stocking program any time soon.


I understand you can't keep them but that doesn'tmean they could not be a viable addition to our fishery. Pick-up any saltwater fishing magazine featuring an article on Florida fishing and Goliath fishing comes up. Guides all over the state are targeting them for catch and release fishing and clients are paying for the priviledge of catching them. Just makes scense to me to try and improve our fishery any way we can.[/QUOTE] 
You know this won't happen because you are applying sound logic to a problem. Fisheries management and logic don't play well together.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

[/QUOTE]You know this won't happen because you are applying sound logic to a problem. Fisheries management and logic don't play well together.[/QUOTE] 
Your right, I don't know what I was thinking! LOL


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

I caught a small one off of the Boca Chica jetties in 01


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

tokavi said:


> O.K. After reading your comments it is clear there are some large ones around. This has me asking, Where are the little ones? I have fished offshore for years and jetty fished since I was a little kid (long ago in a galaxy far, far away). Never seen or heard of anyone catching a little one anywhere. I know they area long lived fish that takes many years to mature but surely they spawn here. I can't imagine they swim all the way to Florida to spawn. I realize no one actual leaves the dock and says," I think I'll catch a few Goliaths today." but consider how many folks throw bait and plastic near the rocks of all our jetty systems, rigs, and other structure. Why don't we catch juveniles as "incidental" to reds, trout, snapper, ect.? Maybe I'm over thinking this (it's raining and I have nothing to do) but it just seems strange we never see or hear of little ones being caught. Aslo if anyone has pictures of a Goliath caught recently in Texas post it up.


I agree with you here.....I have seen TV shows and read articles about catching small (5-20 lb) goliath grouper in mangrove flats in Florida. If juveniles were around, you would hear about them being caught. But on the other hand, I haven't heard about ANY grouper being caught anywhere nearshore in Galveston/Freeport. In Florida you will see and catch small grouper in the bays, off docks, etc.

Of course, a small goliath grouper could easily be confused with another grouper...maybe they are caught offshore and people think they have a standard 20 lb black grouper.

Or..A goliath grouper of several hundred lbs must be XX years old...maybe that's all that is left.

Here is a cool story about catching Goliath Grouper off the beach...

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=510736


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

that must have been one hell of a surprise for those guys! What an awesome night!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

across777 said:


> Here is a cool story about catching Goliath Grouper off the beach...
> 
> http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=510736


It is not uncommon for shark fisherman to catch them off the beach in Florida. They are usually the only guys with tackle big enough to wrestle one of those gaints to the beach. Goliaths also happen to have a thing for sting rays which is a common bait for sharkers as well.

I will say that I have never heard of that many being caught in one night. That was an epic trip for sure.

-SA


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

warlock said:


> Is this the same thing as a Jew Fish...? Sorry if I am politicaly incorrect...did they change the name and when?


Warlock, it is kinda funny that they changed the name from Jewfish to Goliath grouper. Just think, wasn't Goliath the great Jew killer in the Old Testament before David got ahold of him. LOL.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I took a bunch of my students to the fishing pier in Port Isabel this summer and one kid caught a six inch Goliath (is that an oxymoron?) grouper. Same markings, rounded tail, and huge pectoral fins which I'm told the juveniles have. Patrick Murphy tells me that catches of juveniles are becoming more common in the bay.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Caught a nice one when I was 18*

Caught this one in 84 ft. Rik


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

We simply need habitat for them in shallow water. Reefs will cure this problem but I will ask Scientific Team to be sure if they agree with me. The difference between Florida , Alabama and Texas is near shore habitat abundance.


----------



## adriangarz1206 (Aug 4, 2006)

*The missing Grouper*

I dive both inshore and offshore, there is definetly more jew fish on the jetties than on any rig I have seen..There is also a spot inshore with 15-20 feet with pilings and the juveniles are also visiable there..Im about to dive a new spot I found in 40 feet, they say they always have lines break there, i hope its jew fish and not sharks..

Cesar 
South Texas Freedivers


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

There was a post the other day about the spread of LionFish and someone seeing them in the lower Texas coast, the article I read stated that the grouper was one of the few natural predators of the lionfish, maybe this could work out.

Here's the link
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=175578


----------



## isubarui (Sep 22, 2006)

There are some juvi grouper close in off the upper texas coast. I just think no one is out there bottom fishing for them. I caught this one earlier this summer from a kayak 2 miles off galveston.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

this last photo by Isubarui is not a jewfish, juveniles are more brown in color with yellow bands around them (similar to what a band on a sheephead black drum have. these bands match the color on the edge of the fins also.
I fish off a 35 Jewfish when Im in the gulf!!!
politicly correct for me!!!!!!
regards, MIke


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a baby Warsaw, not a jewfish.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

pintail74 said:


> That's a baby Warsaw, not a jewfish.


I was thinking the same thing. No striping, the little dots, pectoral fins to small, but he is a pretty little fellow!


----------



## isubarui (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea it is not a jewfish i was just saying there are little grouper out there shallow on structure.


----------

